# Posterior Interosseous Neurectomy



## TinaG

Can anyone tell me with best code to use for posterior interosseous neurectomy for the wrist?


----------



## lavanyamohan

Hi,
CPT has several codes (64732-64772) relating to the excision or transection of the nerves. The origin of the nerve root must be known to reference the proper CPT code. One must also check to see whether the excision/transection is being performed for postoperative pain control. The Centers for Medicare and Medicaid Services has stated that the global surgical package includes postoperative pain management by the surgeon (see 100-04 Claims Processing Section 40). The documentation must clearly show why the nerve is being excised/transected. The recommended code for these excisions is 64772."


----------



## mbort

I agree with the 64772


----------

